# LOUD goat.



## Chicker-Roo (Apr 17, 2010)

We've had this goat for a week now
and she won't shut up!? We're not even outside and she bawls her head off, as matter of fact I can hear her now?
She has food and water
Is this normal for some goats or???
Thank god she's cute.


----------



## country freedom (Apr 17, 2010)

Goat is lonely - get another goat for her company - your goat needs to be part of a herd, even if the herd consists of 2.


----------



## Chicker-Roo (Apr 17, 2010)

Betsy is with her.
We got them together, they both came from the same herd.
But Betsy is dominant and always ramming and chasing Emily.
I've been told its still early and they'll get along eventually.
Should i leave them and wait or would getting another younger goat help??


----------



## warthog (Apr 17, 2010)

I have four goats, one of the does is extra noisy, she can be eating (mouthful of leaves) and makes this awful screeching sound, it's a noise the really grates on your nerves, but oh well it the voice the poor little dear was born with.

With regard to the ramming etc, make sure they have enough space to get away from each other.  I have had the same problem with mine, but all is well now.

The herd queen still bosses everyone around, but that's how it goes.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 17, 2010)

When my nubian first came home it was "maaaaa maaaaa MAAAAAAAAA!" non-stop whether we were inside or out.  The only time she was quiet was if we were standing next to her.   

The poor girl was just stressed and needed some time to adjust to her new home and herd.  She is still a noisy goat around feeding time, but not at all like she was.  It took a couple weeks for her to settle in but she's a happy camper now. 

If you haven't wormed her since she came home now would be the time.  Your girl sounds stressed too!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 17, 2010)

Is she nubian?   My mostly-Nubian doeling cried non-stop for 2-3 weeks until I upped her protein by giving her sprouted barley.  Then she just cried when she saw me.  It only took a couple of tablespoons.  She was weaned off milk a bit early and really needed a bit more protein, it seems.

Is your girl hungry?  Is she getting enough to eat and drink with all the head-butting?


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 17, 2010)

My first response to noisy sheep ( yes, I said sheep, but in this instance it's the same situation) is to put them out on pasture. With a friend of course, but I find when they have to find their food for themselves, it keeps them busy and quieter. I don't know about your goat's nutritional situation, so you should take that in to account for yourself. 

Second, if the pasturing doesn't work, I give them 'the Barbeque talk.' You can laugh, or be horrified as you wish, but it works for me. Oh, and I would give the head butting one a good lecture too. I always point sternly at mine and tell them how delicious they will be and that rude demanding maas will not be tolerated.


----------

